
The entire coal industry employs fewer people than Arby's - sdomino
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2017/03/31/8-surprisingly-small-industries-that-employ-more-people-than-coal/
======
Finnucane
The article leaves out that the reason miners would rather have the mining
jobs than the Arby's jobs is that the mining jobs pay a lot better. The
problem for these folks isn't that there isn't any other employment, there
isn't, in a lot of mining areas, other employment that pays as well.

